# Cleaned with Pics



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Cant wait for the weather to get better! I'm having to clean it every weekend!

Although not complaining!

8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looking well tidy, I only live 30 miles away so if you've a few spare hours........ :roll:

supreb mate

stu


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

looking good pal


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice mate... superb looking car,

what do you use on your wheels and tyres..? They look 8)

Mark


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ian222 said:


> looking good pal


Thanks mate!

Halfords finest looks alright huh?

:lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Looking good!

Must say tho.... ALL THAT MONEY SPENT - Yet no aerowipers! :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Must say tho.... ALL THAT MONEY SPENT - Yet no aerowipers! :lol: :lol:


Where's the best place to get them from?

:roll:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

What did you use to clean the engine bay?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> What did you use to clean the engine bay?


Not alot really, just a cloth!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool thanks!!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good!
> ...


TT shop, i take it you know where that is? :wink:

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=901149


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice car!!! You can eat on engine so is clean!!


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

car just keeps on looking better and better every time i see pics of it on here 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Rated at 6.58 out of 10! :?

Maybe its Marmite!!!???


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I rated it 9. Think the rating system is odd tbh.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> I rated it 9. Think the rating system is odd tbh.


I was pleased to see that you were top of the list yesterday but now you have dissappeared!

Seems a little strange that no one is over a 7 when I have rated many cars with 8's 9's and 10's.

Oh well, I'm looking forward to seeing you car at the Midlands meet in a few weeks, I'm liking the changes you have made!

:roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

None of the kit will be on. Was a possibility if I ordered today, but rushing it was the wrong thing to do. Need to take my time, aiming for Easter hold.

New stereo touchscreen stereo with ipod, bluetooth and maybe now ps2 going in a week on Thur, with smoked corners and a polsihed charge pipe.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> None of the kit will be on. Was a possibility if I ordered today, but rushing it was the wrong thing to do. Need to take my time, aiming for Easter hold.
> 
> New stereo touchscreen stereo with ipod, bluetooth and maybe now ps2 going in a week on Thur, with smoked corners and a polsihed charge pipe.


Do you think that you would ever use the PS2 in your car?

I'm looking at audio upgrades at the moment and I'm thinking even DVD probably wouldnt get used!

Will still probably do it though! Ha! :wink:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

i used to have to have the PS2 and DVD screen and all that rubbish in one of my previous cars, absolute waste of time


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jutty said:


> i used to have to have the PS2 and DVD screen and all that rubbish in one of my previous cars, absolute waste of time


What do you have now?


----------

